# Advice on room treatment



## alienmuppet (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm looking for some advice on how best to treat my living room to improve the acoustics when watching films. I'm guessing I either need some bass traps, or some EQ using something like an Antimode, or both.

Here is the current waterfall (currently only up to 120hz.. I realise I probably should of gone a little higher):










Here is the layout roughly to scale. Sorry it is in feet and inches ..










And here are some random photos of my messy room :innocent::


































Any advice would be appreciated on how to improve things. I can't really move the room around much. I've tried moving the sub around, and it is currently in the best place in terms of sound and practicality. There were a couple of places where it was a bit better, but it was completely impractical to keep the sub there.

Thanks!

EDIT: For some reason the images are not showing up except when I do a preview of my post, so here are the links:

http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/waterfall1.png
http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/RoomPlan.png
http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/LRPic1.JPG
http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/LRPic2.JPG
http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/LRPic3.JPG
http://alienmuppet.com/~marks/LivingRoom/LRPic4.JPG


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The arc on the right is an acoustic nightmare focusing sound just like a lens. Being off center like that also isn't helping anything nor is the seating being right against the wall. If you can't move things around, I would recommend just damping the room as much as possible as thick as possible. Behind the seating and in the 2 corner recesses would be good places as well as something on a stand on the right side with a matching panel on the left for reflections.

Bryan


----------



## alienmuppet (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Bryan.
Unfortunately the room is small so there's not a huge amount I can do in terms of arrangement, though I'm open to ideas.
The curtains are always drawn when we watch movies, so hopefully that helps a little. I could probably dampen the brick part of the curve (below the window) if that would help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The focusing will be a full range effect so the curtains won't help a ton outside of the higher frequencies
. Like I said, just damp it as much as you can.


----------

